# A few of my turnings...



## Mickey Cassiba (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope y'all can see these...and be kind, I've only been at this for a short while


----------



## Daren (Nov 17, 2011)

Give it another crack Mickey, I want to see what you have been up to.

.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Nov 17, 2011)

Hopefully I have a link this time:
https://picasaweb.google.com/109172594039002538592/Turnings?authkey=Gv1sRgCNOIsK-1oeia9gE


----------



## Daren (Nov 17, 2011)

Let me try, I am also replying to your PM...Here are the pens from that link, nice work.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Nov 17, 2011)

Daren said:


> Let me try, I am also replying to your PM...Here are the pens from that link, nice work.


 Okay...here goes again:huh:
[attachment=54]


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay, that was painful, but I think I got it. Thanks Daren!
First up, My very first vessel, Doug fir, 3" tall, by 2" wide[attachment=55]
A live oak bowl, also tiny, but it's a little lathe, okay[attachment=56]
My favorite, A chunk of 'Dunno wood' scavenged from a south American pallet[attachment=57]. I'ts a little bigger, about 5" wide and 1 1/2" tall. Pardon the bird flyin' upside down, the lacquer fumes seem to have affected him.


----------



## CodyS (Nov 18, 2011)

some mighty fine turnings there!


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice work indeed. I love it.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice Mickey. Pallet wood is so fun. Like a box of chocolates . . . . 




.


----------

